# Have others read this before?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Small bowel bacterial overgrowth syndromehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_overgrowth


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

Heard of it. Try xifaxan. If you have D after you eat, go to www.habbasyndrome.com Habba syndrome is caused by your gall bladder malfunctioning. It is diagnosed with a blood test not routinely run to rule out other diseases en route to an IBS diagnosis. The cure is a cholesterol lowering pill before you eat. Good luck. I hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IN IBS there is abdominal pain/cramps and pain or discomfort is a must for a diagnoses, but in Habba syndrome according to the site there is no No abdominal pain.In SIBO there can be pain after eating.


----------

